# trolling indian lake?



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

hey im getting a 2006 591 nitro 18'7'' bass boat. can i troll behind it because me and my dad arent sure if we have to buy any equipment or anything if we can troll i have a 70 pound thrust trolling moter too should i troll with that if i can troll??

any advice would be good this is our first boat


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I guess you would have a few options. ....... mounting a kicker on it... trolling with your trolling motor I would see as being entirely possible if you arent wanting to troll real fast, but your battery life will be low as you will be trolling at higher power on the motor, or in the wind vs boat thread there is a link with a way to tie up 2 drift socks under your boat which would help to slow your boat. I would say you can troll with that rig as is especially if you are setting yourself up into the wind. My advice would be to buy some rod holders if you are going to troll often. Can be very tiring on the arm to hold the rod not to mention being able to run more rods. Thats my two cents from a novice fisherman.....


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes you can - but here are a few tips I can share with you. I've got a 17' Basstracker which like yours is considered a bass boat. Not ideal for trolling, but you can make it work.

First off, I'm assuming you'll be trolling for Walleye/Saugeye? If so, then I would stick to the electric troller since it is much quieter and 'eyes tend to spook easily in shallow water like Indian Lake. Your electric should be fine on an inland lake. (Not to contradict woodworker, but he is probably basing his opinion from Lake Erie where an electric troller has to fight huge waves and wind all day long.) I troll almost all day long on Hoover and Alum Reservoir with my MinnKota Powerdrive and while it's pretty depleted at the end of the day it's never died out on the water. Just make sure your battery is in good shape and is fully charged.

One thing to consider is that with a typical foot control troller on a bass boat, someone will have to sit on the front platform to run the troller while you troll. (This can get tiring after a while.) Also, not the best place to be if you've mounted rod holders on the sides since you'll be reaching way down while trying to drive and pick up a rod. If you've got a MK powerdrive then you can sit in the main seats and be a little more comfortable since it uses a long electric cord vs. a short cable steer motor.

Lastly, if you plan on fishing with 4 rods to cover more water - you might want to invest in a set of planer boards to carry the lines out further to the sides and away from your other lines and avoid tangles.

Good luck and enjoy that new boat!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not the best rig for trolling,but you can manage,as many others do.as swollengoat and woodworker said,good rodholders are very handy.as are boards if you want to pull several lines or get baits away from the boat.flatling will work too.
as for motor,electric will work,but there are times when a high speed presentation will put fish in the boat.
i have an old and drifty eye guy buddy who lives on indian,and puts more eyes in his boat in a year than you can count.he picks lots of them up by running his outboard at speeds up to 5-6 mph or more,in 3-4 fow.he's spent lots of years chasing those eyes there and fine tuning his techniques,and his success is hard to argue with.i've found that when things are right,it can get awfully busy in his boat  ,with doubles and triples are not uncommon.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

thx for the advice


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

wat r some good cental ohio waters to troll and for wat?
wat do u guys usually troll for


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I know IL is good for saugeye, and at the right time Clearfork can be good for Muskie


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

wat does IL stand for


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

indian lake my bad
lol


----------

